

Here's Why Scoble And The The Pundits Are Wrong: Windows Phone Will Be A Success - benjlang
http://www.businessinsider.com/windows-phone-2012-1

======
Navarr
I loved Windows Phone 7. It was very fast, smooth, the UI was terrific but as
a user I have one qualm: The web browser is second-rate.

Windows, I know you're trying hard with the Trident Engine, but i just don't
know _why_ anymore. Why are you sinking money into Internet Explorer? Search
Money? For god's sake then just switch over to webkit. You've made some
amazing hardware acceleration changes etc with IE10, but if all of that was to
be given to webkit and back to the community you would improve the entire
internet. So why?

~~~
blibble
sunk cost fallacy?

